# Golfing Terms



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

A new and expanded language for us all..... although some are current favourites!



NEW GOLFING TERMS 

An Adolf - taking two shots in a bunker. 

An Arthur Scargill - great strike but a poor result. 

A Rodney King - over-clubbed. 

A Condom - safe but didn't feel right. 

An elephant's arsehole - it's high and it stinks. 

A Sally Gunnell - ugly but a good runner. 

A Gerry Adams - a provisional. 

A Dennis Wise - nasty little five footer. 

A Salman Rushdie - an impossible read. 

A Rock Hudson -thought it was straight, but it wasn't. 

A ladyboy - Looks like an easy hole but all may not be what it seems. 

A gynaecologist's assistant - just shaves the hole. 

An Elton John - a big bender that lips the rim. 

A Glen Miller - took to the air and was never seen again. 

A Marilyn Monroe - a fair crack up the middle. 

A Princess Grace - should have taken a driver. 

A Princess Di - shouldn't have taken a driver. 

An Anna Kournikova - looks great, but unlikely to get a result.

A New Labour - too much spin. 

A Bin Laden - driven out and never to be found again. 

A Jamie Oliver - you really want to smack it but you can't. 

A Mark Bolan - Straight into the trees. 

A Saddam - From one bunker to another. 

A Paula Radcliffe - Didn't make it as far as the ladies. 

A Smacked face - Went for the wrong hole. 

A Luther Vandross - A bad stroke. 

A John Lennon - An unexpected shot. 

A Wayne Rooney - Ugly but effective. 

A Joe Pasquale - Sounded wrong. 

A Dr David Kelly - Went into the woods and never came out. 

An Abu Hamza - A Nasty hook. 

A Will Young - Playing with another mans ball. 

A Gay bar - Selected the wrong club


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks for these. As I have played the majority of these shots, I now know what to say instead of "bugger"


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

A Nick Clegg - caddy
An Ed Miliband - played someone else's ball


----------



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

Excellent :lol:


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

A Churchill and Thatcher - four ball
A Stalin and Hitler - three ball
A Lance Armstrong - better ball


----------

